# Best Amp for Car (through AUX)



## Blackwheel

Hey guys, I'm looking for a portable amp to boost the signal of my player before it gets to the AUX input of my car. Currently, the signal sounds weak, faded, and far away. I think an amp would really do wonders here. What do you guys recommend? Your help is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GreatDane

I can only recommend buying a new DAP. I wouldn't use a portable amp to boost the signal. I have the opposite problem with the aux input on my Eclipse HU. The LO from my 6G iPod overloads it so I have to use HP out. Lately I've been using my i7 and have to keep the volume at 36/40 to prevent overload.

 What DAP are you using?


----------



## Blackwheel

Well... actually it's not really a DAP. It's a portable HD radio player.
http://www.instablogsimages.com/imag...o_vZ351_54.jpg
 I'm getting a very nice, clean and clear signal out of the device but it's apparent that there is very little power behind that signal. Are you sure an amp wouldn't work well in this situation?


----------



## GreatDane

OK, well...maybe something inexpensive like the FiiO E5 @ $20.


----------



## Blackwheel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreatDane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK, well...maybe something inexpensive like the FiiO E5 @ $20._

 

That's one possibility... and it's light on the wallet.
 I'm looking for something in the $0 to $60 range.


----------



## GreatDane

Since this is for a car audio system I don't think it would be worth it to spend much more since the only goal here is to boost the line voltage.


----------



## Blackwheel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreatDane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since this is for a car audio system I don't think it would be worth it to spend much more since the only goal here is to boost the line voltage._

 

Right, but isn't that what amps are for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Sorry I'm fairly new to headfi, please bear with me. And, would the Fiio E5 be the best performing choice at my price range?


----------



## GreatDane

You are correct, but some do it much better than others. It depends on what flavor you like mixed in. I've owned the E5 but I haven't kept up with the model line. There aren't many choices under $60 unless you get into used and/or DIY amps. I think the E5 would boost the signal fine. 

 At $20 you don't have much to lose. I think mine cost me just $10 when I bought it in a package deal with IEMs. I sold it "as new" just a short time afterward.


----------



## Blackwheel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreatDane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You are correct, but some do it much better than others. It depends on what flavor you like mixed in. I've owned the E5 but I haven't kept up with the model line. There aren't many choices under $60 unless you get into used and/or DIY amps. I think the E5 would boost the signal fine. 

 At $20 you don't have much to lose. I think mine cost me just $10 when I bought it in a package deal with IEMs. I sold it "as new" just a short time afterward._

 

Alright, cool. Now, out of curiosity, let's say I wanted to go all out on this amp (like up to $200 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), then what sort of feature set would I be looking for, and what would be some good options.


----------



## GreatDane

My recent interests have steered me away from portable audio. If you spend some time in this portable amp forum you'll find plenty to read. Most amps in the under $200 range will be basic with no features. In contrast, my XM5 amp is one of the more feature packed amps but was over $300.


----------



## Blackwheel

So far you've recommended:

 Fiio E5 :$20

 XM5: $Over 300

 There must be something somewhere in between these two extremes that does a very respectable job of amplifying my audio signal. I've been reading up on Fiio E5 and I've heard some not so good things. (hiss, doesn't amplify much) Ideally, I'm looking for that great value product ( i.e. Nuforce uDac) for around 60 bucks.


----------



## revolink24

Spending 100+ on an amp for the aux input in car audio is completely ridiculous and insane. Even once you do that, you will be doing what is known as double (or even triple-depending on how you see it) amping, and the more times you try to amp it the lower quality it will be. Don't spend more than $30 if thats really your intention, not to mention that source isn't all that hi-fi to begin with. You could always find a CMoy amp if thats more your taste.


----------



## Blackwheel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *revolink24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Spending 100+ on an amp for the aux input in car audio is completely ridiculous and insane. Even once you do that, you will be doing what is known as double (or even triple-depending on how you see it) amping, and the more times you try to amp it the lower quality it will be. Don't spend more than $30 if thats really your intention, not to mention that source isn't all that hi-fi to begin with. You could always find a CMoy amp if thats more your taste._

 

Radios are never truly hi-fi, but HD radio is the closest to hifi radio you can get (I don't know if you've heard Hybrid Digital Radio but it's actually really nice quality). 

 So would my set-up be considered a double amped situation if I use a portable amp? 

 EDIT: Ah now, I see. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Amp in the player to the portable amp to the amp in the car)


 Also, the headwise website seems to be down at the moment ( that's where they cell the CMoy amps correct)? The Marketplace link isn't working.


----------



## revolink24

For cmoy amps, your best bets are ebay and the FS forum here.


----------



## chi-dispatch

real head hifi american-bass is buy far the best head hifi


----------



## Blackwheel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *revolink24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Spending 100+ on an amp for the aux input in car audio is completely ridiculous and insane. Even once you do that, you will be doing what is known as double (or even triple-depending on how you see it) amping, and the more times you try to amp it the lower quality it will be. Don't spend more than $30 if thats really your intention, not to mention that source isn't all that hi-fi to begin with. You could always find a CMoy amp if thats more your taste._

 

Hold on, doesn't that double amping argument also apply to DAPs which are connected to an amplifier? I see many people on these forums using amps with ipods, there is no way to bypass the internal amp of an ipod, is there?


----------



## Roope

I thought the point of using an LOD with an iPod was to bypass the internal amp section, instead of using the one from the headphone out, but I could be wrong.


----------

